# Tension Adjustment - Dewalt 788



## Mordi

I can't seem to get enough tension on the blade on my Dewalt 788. Is there a simple way to adjust the tension?

I see an allen screw in the upper blade holder. Does that have something to do with the blade adjustment? Wondering if the screw backed out a little over time from tightening and loosening? And, if I turned the screw, would I get more tension from the blade…

Thanks,
Mordi


----------



## distrbd

Push the upper head down slightly ,then tighten the clamping knob,then dial it to #4 or #5.
click on Dewalt tune up ,there's tons of good info there.
http://www.scrollsaws.com/


----------



## Mordi

I am doing as you prescribed, but the blade does not tighten enough, even with the tension all the way to the right. 
Thanks for the link. Will check it out.
Mordi


----------



## MrUnix

Doesn't moving the lever to the *left* increase the tension?

I don't have the dewalt, but i've used them before.. when installing the blade, move the tension lever all the way to the right, push down slightly on the upper arm and then clamp the blade. After that, you move the lever to the left to get the correct tension.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Mordi

Sorry, but I meant to say with the tension adjusted all the way to number 5 (which means moving the lever to the left) there is still not enough tension.
Mordi


----------



## distrbd

I have not done this myself but have read that if you take apart the tension knob/switch assembly you can re adjust the bolt that holds the tension lever on.
http://www.scrollsawer.com/forum/www.scrollsawer.com/forum/general-scroll-saw/55313.htm


----------



## Mordi

Thanks to all that responded. I appreciate all the suggestions.

The article on the dewalt tuneup had a section on this very problem. Seems it is quite common. I tightened the tension lever one turn and that seemed to work. So far so good….

Mordi


----------



## Mordi

ok - not so good after all. I checked the tension with the saw off….

When I turned on the saw, the speed control is not working. It is running at high speed and will not slow down.

Any ideas anyone?

Thanks,
Mordi


----------



## distrbd

Blow some compressed air in and around the switch,then turn it on and check it out .
Most DW788 owners cover the on/off switch (leaving only the speed control exposed) with some clear packaging tape or a piece of rubber glove in order to stop saw dust creeping inside the switch .
you can then invest in a "dead man foot switch" to turn the saw on and off.


----------



## Mordi

Son of a @#$% - that worked! Thank You!!!

I did purchase a dead man foot pedal - I am going to wrap some shrink wrap around the switch and install the dead man. I guess I should stop looking at a replacement machine - The excalibur ex-21 sure seems nice….

Mordi


----------

